# Snowmaster 824 qxe - Rotor slips at high load



## Mogema (Mar 20, 2021)

I have snowmaster 824 qxe where Rotor latly has started to slip during high load ( typical wet snow). Engine also seems to go unevenly when that happens. No problem when throwing dry snow. Any suggestions about what needs to be fixed ?


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Belt adjustment is too loose or the belt itself is worn to the point where it slips even if adjusted correctly.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Agree with LouC. See if there is a belt adjustment, remove the belt cover, start it up, there may be a little belt slap, not a lot, engage the auger, there should be none or almost none belt slap. If so, belt adjustment or replace the belt, you may even need to go down 1/2". Go in to the snow and see if the belt is slipping.


----------



## Mogema (Mar 20, 2021)

LouC said:


> Belt adjustment is too loose or the belt itself is worn to the point where it slips even if adjusted correctly.


Thanks.. I have two spare's .. I shall change it and let you know if it's correct the problem .


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Toro usually has on their website the owners manuals you can look it up by your model & serial number....so then you’ll know how much play the cable should have in it.


----------

